# Seeking older version of Linein



## TheDonmiester (Feb 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a .dmg for Linein version 2.1 for snow leopard?

I've contacted Rogue Amoeba and they do now offer support for old freebies. 

Thank you.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I know you said 2.1 but it looks like they have 2.1.1 on their site at 
https://rogueamoeba.com/legacy/
I'm not sure if that works for you or not


----------

